# How can I share my internet bandwidth fairly between housemates?



## djbiggsy (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi TSF, I'm new.

I've searched TSF and the web but can't seem to find much on this subject. 

I live in a shared flat and want to find a fair way to share the 512k ADSL internet connection bandwidth between 3 people. It seems that the more load a person places on the connection, the more bandwidth they get, and the more I (a non p2p/bittorrenting type) get mad when my gmail slows to a crawl while my flatmates' files continue to chug down the pipe at a steady pace.

Does anyone have a solution to this problem? My computer skill level is around the "I know how to find my IP address" mark.

Thanks in advance

Peter


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at the Linksys line of routers, they have several models that have QoS (Quality of Service) capability. This will allow you to configure so one bandwidth hog doesn't slow everyone down.


----------



## djbiggsy (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks for the tip


----------

